
Ask HN: What is the most secure chat app? - binaryfour
Considering the WeChat news, is there a chat app I should be recommending to people whenever they want to chat?
======
alexriabtsev
My bet is Signal for really secure chats. For general public Telegram chats
are secure enough (but I've heard some specualtions that Durov gave access for
FSB, russian security service).

~~~
binaryfour
I just heard of Session, which is what let me to bring this up.

I've always used Telegram previously since it seems easier for non-technical
people to on-board. However, after hearing this, I think I'm going to start
suggesting Session instead. Thanks for the info!

------
cpach
Signal

[https://signal.org/](https://signal.org/)

